# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  3D Printing RTV Silicone from disposable syringes

## Davo



----------


## Davo

Twisted Gear Vase in RTV at 25% with dime for scale.



Tested with one, two and three perimeters, no infill.

----------


## Davo

I printed a web in RTV this morning.

----------


## Feign

The web really demonstrates the biggest utility about printing with materials like RTV.  Seals and gaskets with that kind of complexity would take a very expensive punch and leave loads of waste if made traditionally.

Custom gaskets on demand can be a business in itself with the right contacts.

----------

